# Hello post (so I can start on the for sale/wanted forums!)



## allezmcwheel (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a quick post to help fulfill my mandatory 2 posts. Anyone got a Rancilio Silvia or Gaggia Classic in London that they'd like to let me have for a decent price? Just moved into a flat with a kitchen with space for a coffee maker and very excited to move away from the Presso soon...


----------



## allezmcwheel (Aug 19, 2013)

Or one they'd be willing to post?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tell us a bit more about yourself, rather than just post up hi sell me something .


----------



## allezmcwheel (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you'll find I did. Wasn't expecting criticism of my first post!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

cant go wrong with either of those 2 machines. good luck with your hunt & welcome to the forum.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I will be selling a Silvia shortly, but not til my new machine comes - don't have an ETA yet. Both the machines you are interested in seem to crop up pretty often, though, so you should find something soon enough.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What is your budget?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi welcome to the forum. +1 for both of those machines although I'd budget in for a decent grinder too. You'd get a good entry level one for between £85-£140 ish.


----------



## allezmcwheel (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and advice! I'm currently using a Starbucks burr grinder that I hacked so it produces finer grind than standard and the amazing press, both of which do produce an okay shot provided I warm the presso, use freshly roasted and freshly ground beans, but I'm really looking forward to being able to produce something better. I didn't have any space for a proper machine until now. My budget is negotiable (with myself) though I was thinking that the next logical step up would be the gaggia and perhaps see how I get on with my grinder for now. I do need to spend some money on the flat as opposed to just new toys! I'd be grateful for any views on my plans, if anyone has any (hoho).


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Gaggia Classic is a good start ( I have one). You can either buy new or buy one second hand. The pre Philips ones (pre 2009 I think) are meant to be a better build quality. Amazon also do warehouse deal on them where you can pick up a new one that has a dented box. I got mine for £117, others got theirs for under £90.

I don't know the grinder you have but not a bad idea to see how you get on with it before shelling out.

I struggled along with a porlex hand grinder for a couple of months before getting fed up and buying a Eureka Mignon.

There's lots of other stuff worth picking up too, scales, non pressurised baskets, metal tamp too. I'm due to have a clear out so will be posting some of my old kit for sale in the near future.


----------

